# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مجلس سيدات أعمال أبوظبي

## alyazih

[frame="9 80"]

نشأة المجلس 

أنشئ مجلس سيدات الأعمال المواطنات في إمارة ابوظبي بموجب قرار مجلس إدارة غرفة تجارة وصناعة ابوظبي رقم 620 لسنة 2001 وذلك طبقاً للمادة ( 24 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الغرفة رقم ( 7 ) لسنة 1998 والتي تمنح الصلاحية لمجلس إدارة الغرفة بإنشاء لجان بالتعيين أو الانتخاب أو لجان أخرى نصت عليها المــادة (31) من اللائحة على أن تعمل تحت مظلة لجنة التجارة والخدمات المنبثقة عن مجلس إدارة الغرفة .

الرؤية

تتمثل الرؤية لمجلس سيدات الأعمال في المحافظة على الدور القيادي لسيدات الأعمال في إمارة أبوظبي والتعبير عن طموحاتهن ومتطلباتهن وتوفير الخدمات المتميزة لهن ليتمكن من المساهمة في دعم الاقتصاد الوطني والترويج لإمارة أبوظبي كمركز اقتصادي ومالي عالمي .

أهداف المجلس 

تمثيل غرفة تجارة وصناعة أبوظبي في مجالس سيدات الأعمال في الإمارات والتنظيمات المماثلة إقليمياً ودولياً ، وكذلك في المؤتمرات والنشاطات التي ترعى شئون المرأة محلياً وعربياً ودولياً. 

العمل على توفير الفرص المناسبة لتدريب وتأهيل المرأة وتوسيع مشاركتها في مجال الأعمال التجارية والمهنية. 

التعاون مع المؤسسات المحلية والعربية والدولية المعنية بالشئون الاقتصادية للاستفادة من برامجها بما يتعلق بتعزيز مساهمة المرأة في التنمية الاقتصادية. 

إتاحة الفرصة أمام المرأة للتعبير عن رأيها في القضايا التي تهمها ومناقشة مشاكلها. 

تقديم الاقتراحات والتوصيات بشأن الخدمات والفعاليات التي يمكن أن تقدمها أو تنظمها الغرفة لمساعدة سيدات الأعمال العضوات في الغرفة. 

توفير منتدى للحوار والتواصل بين سيدات الأعمال في إمارة أبوظبي وتعزيز العلاقات بينهن. 

فتح مجالات وأدوار جديدة للمرأة وحثها على الإبداع وتنمية القدرات لديها. 

إبراز إنجازات المرأة في الحياة المعاصرة. 

تعزيز فرص العمل للمرأة في مختلف مجالات الحياة في مقدمها القطاع الاقتصادي. 

تبني سياسات توطين قطاعات المرأة الاقتصادية. 

مساهمة المرأة في الحياة العامة وتنمية المجتمع والإسهام في العمل التطوعي. 

التعاون والتنسيق مع مركز التدريب في الغرفة لتنظيم دورات وندوات تهدف لتوعية سيدات الأعمال. 

تنظيم زيارات ولقاءات لتفعيل دور المرأة في المجتمع. [/frame]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## alyazih

[frame="9 80"]أنواع العضوات:

العضوية التأسيسية
وهي العضوية التي تشمل سيدات الأعمال المنتسبات لعضوية غرفة تجارة وصناعة أبوظبي .

رسوم الاشتراك
 مواطنــة 200 درهم
 غير مواطنــة 500 درهم


العضويـة الانتسابية
العضوية التي تشمل السيدات اللواتي يتم الموافقة على انتسابهن لعضوية المجلس بموجب قرار الهيئة التنفيذية للمجلس دون اشتراط انتسابهن لعضوية الغرفة وهي مقصورة على المواطنات فقط .

رسوم الاشتراك مواطنــة 100 درهم


العضويـة الشرفية
تمنح هذه العضوية لمن تقدم خدمات متميزة لدعم وتطوير المجلس سواء كانت خدمات مادية أو معنوية تساهم في النهوض بأعمال المجلس و تأدية رسالته. وهي معفاة من الرسوم.
[/frame]

----------


## alyazih

[frame="9 80"]×?°أنواع اللجان×?°

لجنة تنمية الموارد المالية 

لجنة تنمية المشاريع الاستثمارية 

لجنة تطوير الموارد البشرية 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لجنة تنمية الموارد المالية
الهدف
تطوير الموارد المالية الخاصة بالمجلس وإيجاد مصادر تمويلية خارجية لدعم أنشطة وفعاليات المجلس.

المهام
* العمل على إيجاد مصادر مالية جديدة لمجلس سيدات الأعمال بإمارة ابوظبي.
* تطوير المصادر الحالية لزيادة عوائد المجلس.
* تقديم الدراسات والمقترحات التي تؤدي إلى تقليل النفقات وزيادة إيرادات المجلس.
* اقتراح بعض الخدمات الجديدة التي يمكن أن يقدمها المجلس مقابل رسوم معينة.




لجنة تنمية المشاريع الاستثمارية
الهدف
تفعيل ودعم مساهمة سيدات الأعمال في تنمية وتطوير اقتصاديات إمارة ابوظبي ودفع مسيرة التنمية.

المهام
* تحديد مجالات وآفاق الفرص الاستثمارية الواعدة في إمارة ابوظبي
* نشر الوعي بأهمية الاستثمار وإنشاء الأعمال الخاصة لسيدات الأعمال
* تعزيز قدرات سيدات الأعمال لإدارة أعمالهن الخاصة.
* تشجيع قيام المشاريع الاستثمارية المشتركة بين سيدات الأعمال محلياً وعربياً.
* وضع مقترحات خطة العمل السنوية للجنة ورفعها للهيئة التنفيذية لمجلس سيدات أعمال ابوظبي لاعتمادها.



لجنة تطوير الموارد البشريةالهدف
تفعيل دور سيدات الأعمال المسجلات بغرفة تجارة وصناعة ابوظبي وإيجاد الآليات التي تساعد على زيادة مساهمتهن في فعاليات المجلس. 

المهام
* التحديث المستمر لبيانات سيدات الأعمال المسجلات بغرفة تجارة وصناعة ابوظبي.
* اقتراح الآليات اللازمة للتوصل المستمر مع سيدات الأعمال.
* تعزيز العلاقات الثنائية بين سيدات أعمال ابوظبي والمجالس الأخرى وتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات فيما بينهم. [/frame]

----------


## alyazih

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] الأنشطة والفعاليات[/grade]
قد أخذ مجلس سيدات أعمال أبوظبي على عاتقه منذ تأسيسه وبداية أعماله في شهر أبريل 2002 مسئولية رعاية سيدة الأعمال المواطنة من خلال تفعيل دورها في حركة التنمية الاقتصادية والتصدي لمناقشة ومعالجة المشكلات الخاصة التي تعترض مسيرة سيدة الأعمال من خلال تنظيم عدد من الحملات الوطنية التوعوية.

بدأت الحملة الوطنية الأولى في شهر سبتمبر 2003 ، شارك فيها عدد 385 سيدة في الفعاليات التدريبية وعدد 19 مؤسسة شاركت في المعرض.

كما وشارك في الحملة الوطنية الثانية المنعقدة في شهر سبتمبر 2002 في الفعاليات التدريبية وعدد (26) مؤسسة شاركت فيها عدد 1077 سيدة أعمال .

وتأتي الحملة الوطنية الثالثة لسيدات الاعمال ضمن هذا السياق لتأكيد أهمية دور سيدات الأعمال في تفعيل الاقتصاد المحلي حيث ركز شعار هذه الحملة على أهمية المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطـة.


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]أهــداف الحملــــة[/grade]

تهدف الحملة الوطنية الثالثة لسيدات أعمال ابوظبي والتي تركز على المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة الـى:

التعريف بمجلس سيدات اعمال ابوظبي وانجازاته والخدمات التي يقدمها لسيدات الأعمال. 

إتاحة الفرصة أمام سيدات الاعمال للإلتقاء والتعارف والتعبير عن رأيهن ومناقشة الصعوبات التي تواجههن من خلال توفير منتدى للحوار والتواصل. 

التعريف بالمشروعات الصغيرة و المتوسطة و الظروف التي تواجهها، و التجارب المحلية و الإقليمية في دعمها و مساندتها. 

توفير الحقائق و الموجهات في كيفية الإدارة و التنظيم و التطوير للمشروعات الصغيرة و المتوسطة. 

إطلاع المبادرات بالاستثمار في المشروعات الصغيرة و المتوسطة على أساليب اختيار فكرة المشروع و إجراء الدراسة على هذه الفكرة. 

التوعية بأساليب التمويل و الدعم الفني للمشروعات الصغيرة و المتوسطة. 

توعية سيدات الاعمال لأهم الموضوعات المطروحة على الساحة الاقتصادية وتعريفها بالمتغيرات التي تؤثر سلباً وايجاباً على أعمالهن التجارية. 

ابراز انجازات سيدات الاعمال المتميزات في الساحة الاقتصادية للاستفادة من خبراتهن وتجاربهن. 

تنظيم البرامج التدريبية وورش العمل الهادفة الى تزويد سيدات الاعمال بالأدوات التي تمكنها من تطوير أعمالها التجارية وتوعيتهن بأهمية دورهن في الاقتصاد الوطني. 

تفعيل دور المؤسسات والشركات المملوكة من قبل سيدات الاعمال من خلال المشاركة الفاعلة والتعريف بالأنشطة المختلفة لهذه المؤسسات. 

تنمية روح الانتماء الوطني لدى المرأة بشكل خاص والمجتمع بشكل عام والمساهمة في تحقيق التنمية بمفهومها الشامل. 

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]موعد ومكان انعقاد الحملة[/grade]
تمتد الحملة الوطنية الثانية لسيدات أعمال أبوظبي على مدى أسبوع تبدأ من يوم السبت الموافق 17 سبتمبر 2005 وتمتد حتى يوم الاربعاء الموافق 21 سبتمبر 2005 في ابوظبي ، كما تنطلق في مدينة العين يوم الاحد الموافق 18 سبتمبر 2005 وحتى يوم الاربعاء الموافق 21 سبتمبر 2005.

ينطلق المؤتمر الصحفي وافتتاح المعرض صباح يوم السبت الموافق 17 سبتمبر 2005 في الطابق الثاني من مبنى غرفة تجارة وصناعة ابوظبي. 

أنشطة وفعاليات الحملة الوطنية الثالثة

تتضمن الحملة الوطنية الثالثة لسيدات الاعمال عدد من الانشطة والفعاليات تتمثل في
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]أبوظبي[/grade]
مؤتمر صحفي للاعلان عن بدء فعاليات الحملة الوطنية الثالثة لسيدات الاعمال
افتتاح معرض قرية الاعمال
برنامج تدريبي حول تطوير الأعمال وتأسيس المشاريع التجارية.

بالتعاون مع منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتنمية الصناعية- مكتب ترويج الاستثمار والتكنولوجيا ، المركز العربي الاقليمي لتنمية وتدريب رواد الأعمال والاستثمار التابع للأمم المتحدة.
ورشة عمل حول الاستثمار في سوق الأسهم المحلية
المندوة تعريفية عن مشروع بداية لدعم شاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة
الحفل الختامي للحملة الوطنية

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]العين[/grade]
افتتاح فعاليات الحملة الوطنية الثالثة لمجلس سيدات اعمال ابوظبي
ورشة عمل حول الاستثمار في الاسهم المحلية
ورشة عمل حول تطوير الاعمال وتأسيس المشاريع التجارية
ورشة عمل حول التجارة الالكترونية وأثرها في دعم المشروعات
استعراض تجارب ناجحة في القطاع الخاص

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]معرض قرية الأعمــال[/grade]

ينظم معرض يطلق عليه (قرية الأعمال) على هامش الحملة يهدف للترويج عن المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة لسيدات الاعمال وللخريجات اللواتي يرغبن في الترويج لمشاريعهن الحالية والمستقبلية ومدة المعرض أسبوع تبدأ من صباح يوم السبت الموافق 17 سبتمبر 2005 وتنتهي مساء يوم الاربعاء الموافق 21 سبتمبر 2005 ، كما ستخصص مساحة من المعرض لعرض عدد من المطبوعات عن المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة يمكن للمشاركين والزائرين الاستفادة منها وذلك في الطابق الثاني من مبنى برج الغرفة.

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]للمشاركة في فعاليات الحملة ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاتصال [/grade]

بمكتب مجلس سيدات أعمال أبوظبي

----------


## alyazih

[frame="8 80"]ممارسة النشاط التجاري في إمارة أبو ظبي 

أولاً: القوانين المنظمة لممارسة النشاط التجاري في إمارة أبو ظبي

نصت المادة (23) من القانون الاماراتي الإتحادي رقم (18) لسنة 1993 بشأن المعاملات التجارية على: 

لا يجوز لغير مواطني الدولة الاشتغال بالتجارة إلا إذا كان له شريك أو شركاء من مواطني الدولة وفقاً للشروط و في الحدود التي ينص عليها قانون الشركات التجارية رقم (8) لسنة 1984. 

و بالرجوع إلى قانون الشركات التجارية رقم (8) لسنة 1984 و تعديلها نجد أن المادة (22) نصت على: 
بمراعاة الأنشطة التجارية المقصورة على المواطنين التي ينص عليها هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر يجب أن يكون في كل شركة تؤسس في الدولة شريك او أكثر من الموطنين لا تقل حصته عن 51% من رأس مال الشركة. 

وحددت المادة (5) من قانون الشركات أشكال الشركات التجارية المصرح بها و هي (التضامن- ذات المسؤولية المحدودة –التوصية البسيطة- المساهمة العامة- التوصية بالأسهم- المساهمة الخاصة- المحاصة). 

كذلك منحت المادة (314) من قانون الشركات الإماراتي-الشركات الأجنبية المؤسسة خارج الدولة حق فتح فروع أو مكاتب لها بالدولة شرط أن يكون لهذا الفرع أو المكتب وكيل خدمات من مواطني الدولة فإذا كان الوكيل شركة فيجب أن يكون جميع الشركاء فيها من المواطنين، و تقتصر التزامات الوكيل المواطن على تقديم الخدمات الإدارية للحصول على تراخيص الفرع أو المكتب دون أن يساهم في رأس المال أو الإدارة أو تحمل أية خسائر أو التزامات. 

كما نصت المادة (10) من قانون التراخيص في إمارة أبو ظبي رقم (5) لسنة 1998 على أنه لا يجوز لأي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي مزاولة اي نشاط قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من السلطة المختصة و يستثنى من ذلك الشركات و المؤسسات العامة أو الخاصة التي يصدر بشأنها قانون أو مرسوم أميري أو قرار من المجلس التنفيذي و يجوز الترخيص بفتح فرع أو أكثر للشركة أو المؤسسة كما يجوز بموافقة السلطة المختصة الترخيص بفتح فروع داخل الإمارة للشركات و المؤسسات العاملة في إمارات الدولة الأخرى. 

كما نصت المادة (13) من القانون رقم (7) لسنة 1998 في شأن غرفة تجارة و صناعة أبو ظبي على أنه يجب على المواطنين و الأجانب الذين يمارسون نشاطاً تجارياً أ صناعياً أو مهنياً أو حرفياً داخل الإمارة سواء كانوا شركات أو مؤسسات أو فروع الإنضمام إلى الغرفة و الحصول على عضويتها. 

يستفاد من جملة النصوص أنه لا بد لأي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي أن يحصل على ترخيص لممارسة أي نشاط اقتصادي يرغب في القيام به سواء كان مواطناً أو مستثمراً أجنبياً. 


أشكال التراخيص: 

مؤسسة وطنية فردية (100% مملوكة من مواطن) ، الإجراءات: 

إختيار و إعتماد الاسم التجاري (موافقة الغرفة). 

تقديم عقد إيجارلمقر المؤسسة المنوي مزاولة النشاط من خلاله. 

صور جواز سفر المواطن +صورة شخصية. 

تحديد النشاط (زراعي-صناعي-تجاري-مهني-حرفي) 

الحصول على موافقة الجهات صاحبة العلاقة في حالة أن النشاط المطلوب يتطلب ذلك. 

تعبئة طلبات البلدية و السجل التجاري و عضوية الغرفة. 

الشركات التجارية التي لا تزيد نسبة تملك الوافد فيها عن 49 % 

اعتماد الاسم التجاري المختار وفقاً لمتطلبات قانون الشركات (موافقة الغرفة). 

عقد شراكة موثق أمام كاتب العدل (لاتقل مساهمة المواطن /المواطنين فيه عن 51% في حالة المشاركة مع وافد) مع مراعاة باقي أحكام و متطلبات قانون الشركات التجارية طبقاً لشكل الشركة. 

عقد إيجار لمقر الشركة المنوي مزاولة النشاط من خلاله. 

صورة جوازات سفر الشركاء + صورة شخصية لكل شريك. 

تحديد النشاط المطلوب الحصول عليه و أخذ موافقة الجهات صاحبة العلاقة في حالة أن النشاط المطلوب يتطلب ذلك. 

شهادة بإيداع رأس مال الشركة في أحد البنوك العاملة في الإمارة، إذا كان شكل الشركة المختارة يتطلب ذلك. 

تعبئة طلبات البلدية و السجل التجاري و عضوية الغرفة. 

إشهار عقد الشراكة لدى وزارة الاقتصاد و التجارة. 

فروع الشركات الأجنبية : 

الحصول على موافقة على الاسم التجاري للفرع في أبوظبي (موافقة الغرفة) 

بيان مفصل بالنشاط الذي يرغب الفرع في مزاولته و أخذ موافقة الجهات صاحبة العلاقة في حالة أن النشاط يحتاج ذلك مع ملاحظة أن نشاط الفرع يجب أن يكون من ضمن أنشطة مركز الشركة الرئيسي. 

التعاقد مع وكيل خدمات مواطن بموجب عقد موثق أمام كاتب العدل. 

تقديم تعهد مصدق من الشركة الأم بتحمل أية التزامات مالية على فرعها في الدولة . 

قرار الهيئة الإدارية المختصة في الشركة الأم بفتح الفرع- بحيث يكون مصدقاً حسب الأصول. 

شهادة رسمية مصدقة حسب الأصول، من الجهات المختصة في الدولة المسجلة فيها الشركة الأجنبيةتبين أنها مسجلة فيها مع بيان الشكل القانوني و رأس المال و أسماء ممثليها و صفاتهم و حدود سلطاتهم. 

صورة مصدقة طبق الأصل من عقد تأسيس أو نظام الشركة الأم الأساسي. 

آخر ميزانيتين معتمدتين للشركة مع تقرير مراجع الحسابات و حساب الأرباح و الخسائر و الإيضاحات الخاصة بالميزانية –بحيث تكون مصدقة حسب الأصول. 

بيان بأهم العمليات و الأنشطة التي تزاولها الشركة الأجنبية خارج الدولة و الخبرات السابقة لها. 

وكالة مصدقة لممثل الشركة في أبو ظبي – مع صورة جواز سفره و صورة شخصية . 

صورة جواز سفر وكيل الخدمات المواطن و صورة شخصية اذا كان الوكيل شخصاً طبيعياً،أما إذا كان الوكيل شخصاً إعتبارياً فترفق شهادة رسمية تثبت أن جميع الشركاء هم من مواطني الدولة مع صورة عن الرخص الصادرة. 

كشف بعدد العاملين المتوقع احتياجهم في فروع الشركة في أبو طبي . 

يجب الا يقل رأس مال الفرع المذكور باتفاقية تعيين وكيل الخدمات المواطن عن 250000 درهم (مائتان و خمسون ألف درهم). 

جميع المستندات تترجم للغة العربية من قبل مترجم قانوني و مصدق عليها من وزارة العدل الاماراتية. 

تعيين وكيل تجاري (موزع حصري):
يمكن للشركات الأجنبية غير الراغبة في الحضور إلى الدولة و الحصول على ترخيص و في نفس الوقت ترغب في تصريف منتجاتها داخل الدولة أو تقديم خدماتها بالقيام بتعيين وكيل تجاري وفقاً لقانون تنظيم الوكالات التجارية رقم (81) لسنة 1981 و تعديله رقم (14) لسنة 1988 ليقوم هذا الوكيل بمهمة تصريف منتجات الشركة الأجنبية أو خدماتها بالبيع أو التوزيع حصراً في داخل منطقة وكالته بالدولة و يتم هذا الأمر بموجب اتفاقية تعيين وكيل تجاري يتم تسجيلهالدى وزارة الاقتصاد و التجارة و يمكن للشركات الأجنبية أن تعين وكيلاً واحداً لتغطية كافة أنحاء الدولة أو وكيلاً لكل إمارة. 


ثانياً: الإجراءات العامة للحصول على الترخيص :

يتوجه طالب الترخيص لدائرة بلدية أبو ظبي بعد حصوله على اعتماد من غرفة تجارة و صناعة أبو ظبي على الإسم التجاري الذي اختاره لمشروعه لاستكمال استمارة طلب الحصول على ترخيص و يرفق معها المستندات السابق الإشارة اليها في باب أشكال التراخيص و المستندات المطلوبة الآخرى.
ملحوظة : يطلب من المستثمر الوافد إحضار موافقة من الجوازات للحصول على ترخيص. 

تقوم لجنة التراخيص ببلدية أبو ظبي بفحص الطلب و المستندات المرفقة به و النظر فيما أذا كان النشاط الذي يتضمنه الطلب يحتاج إلى موافقة جهات معينة، و في هذه الحالة يتم تحويل الطلب إلى الجهة المعنية المختصة للحصول على موافقتها بالسماح للطالب بمزاولة النشاط الذي يطلبه و على الطالب مراجعة الجهة المعنية المطلوب الحصول على موافقتها لتقديم أية مستندات أو إيضاحات لازمة لها. 

تقوم البلدية بعد موافقتها على الطلب و استلام موافقة الجهات المعنية في حالة ما إذا كانت هناك موافقة مطلوبة بإرسال الطالب مع كتاب موجه إلى غرفة أبو ظبي للحصول على عضويتها. 

يراجع الطالب غرفة أبو ظبي بموجب كتاب البلدية لتوقيع طلب الحصول على العضوية مرفقاً به صور من كافة المستندات التي قدمها للبلدية. 

بعد الحصول على عضوية غرفة أبو ظبي يراجع الطالب بلدية أبو ظبي للقيد بالسجل التجاري و الحصول على ترخيص البلدية بالصور النهائية بعد الكشف على مقر الطالب و استيقائه لكافة شروط الإعلان و السلامة و الصحة وفقًا للقوانين والأنظمة المعمول بها لدى بلدية أبوظبي. 

حالة طلب الترخيص لشركة تجارية تقوم البلدية بتحويل الطالب بعد حصوله على عضوية الغرفة إلى وزارة الإقتصاد والتجارة لإتمام إجراءات شهر عقد تأسيس الشركة بالوزارة. 

في حالة طلب الترخيص لفرع شركة أجنبية فيتوجب على الطالب تقديم طلب يحتوي على كافة المستندات السابق ذكرها في باب أشكال الترخيص (فروع الشركات الأجنبية) والمستندات المطلوبة إلى وزارة الإقتصاد والتجارة لتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالتعاون مع بلدية و غرفة أبو ظبي برفع الأمر للمجلس التنفيذي الموقر لإمارة أبوظبي لأخذ موافقته بصفته السلطة المختصة بذلك. 

يتوجب تجديد ترخيص البلدية و عضوية الغرفة سنوياً، كما يجوز تجديده لمدة اكثر من ذلك. 

فور صدور ترخيص البلدية يتقدم الطالب إلى وزارة العمل والعمال لفتح بطاقة منشأة و طلب العمالة اللازمة و من ثم إدارة الجوازات و الجنسية للحصول على الإقامة بالنسبة للوافدين. 


ثالثاً : أنشطة تحتاج ممارستهاالحصول على موافقة جهات مختصة:

هناك بعض الأنشطة تحتاج الى موافقات مسبقة من الجهات المعنية مثل المجلس التنفيذي، وزارة الداخلية، ........الخ ، للاستفسار يرجى الاتصال بـ [email protected]
[/frame]

----------


## alyazih

[frame="7 80"]للانضمام الى مجلس سيدات أعمال أبوظبي ، يرجى تعبئة احد النماذج التالية :

طلب انتساب العضوية التأسيسية
http://www.adcci.gov.ae:90/public/bwc/form2.htm

طلب انتساب العضوية الانتسابية
http://www.adcci.gov.ae:90/public/bwc/form1.htm[/frame]

----------


## ظبية بوظبي

تسلمين الغاليه على هالمشاركه المفيده واللي اتمنى من كل الخوات الاستفاده منها ..........

وانا شاركت فى مجلس سيدات الاعمال فى العام الماضي واستفدت منه الصراحه .......وكنت ناويه اسجل هالسنه بس الظروف ما ساعدت ....بس ان شاء الله السنه اليايه بسجل *_*

----------


## صدى حنيني

مشكورة الغالية ....

----------


## شهد للعطور

&#171;&#174;&#176;&#183;.&#184;.•&#176;&#176;&#183 ;.&#184;&#184;.•&#176;&#176;&#183;.&#184;.•&#176;& #174;&#187;مشكوره الغاليه &#171;&#174;&#176;&#183;.&#184;.•&#176;&#176;&#183 ;.&#184;&#184;.•&#176;&#176;&#183;.&#184;.•&#176;& #174;&#187;

----------


## دعد

أشكرج أختي على الموضوع الرائع ولأبغي أعرف إذ العضوية والانتساب خاص بالمقيمين في إمارة أبوظبي أو ممكن من الإمارات الأخرى ؟

----------


## جميلة

أختي الغالية 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،

أحب أنضم لمجلسكم الموقر وكنت قد زرت مدينتكم العام الماضي وقد أعجبت بها وأنا سيدة مصرية ولي خبرة في مجال إدارة الأعمال وأنوي بإذن الله تعالى بعمل مشروع في مدينتكم الموقره الشامخه ( أبو ظبي ) وأحب أخذ رايكم ما هو المشروع النسائي المناسب لعمله ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## نبضة قلب

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## مها333

ممكن المشاركة من فلسطين

----------


## عروس المستقبل

مشكووووووووورة كفيتي ووفيتي حبوبه

----------


## al_yasiaa

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## الفل

تسلمين على الشرح الوافي لك مني كل التقدير

----------


## بنت المطر7

للرفع

----------


## Cristala

انا من الكويت اشلون اذا حابة انضم للمجلس... انا بصدد فتح مشروعي في ابوظبي و دبي

----------


## أم_خنينه

تتباركين عيوني

----------


## ام_سيف

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## العاصمة

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## العقد المنثور

الله يوفق الجميع...
 :Amen:

----------


## دار_الزين

شو الفرق بين العضوية التأسيسية والعضوية الانتسابيه؟

----------


## العمر

> شو الفرق بين العضوية التأسيسية اذا كنتي عضوة في غرفة التجارة يعني عندج رخصة تجارية وعندج محل وبزنس هني تاخذين عضوية تاسيسية وهاي تخول لج الانضمام في الوفود الخارجيه واستقبال الوفود الزائرة لمجلس سيدات الاعمال ... وايضا الحصول على خصومات من عدد كبير من المحلات المشاركة في المجلس و الفرصة للاشتراك في الدورات التدريبية والمؤتمرات والملتقيات وهالامور ... أمـــا العضوية الانتسابيه؟ اي زحده تقدر تاخذ هالعضويه ومش شرط تكونين سيدة اعمال ولا شرط تطون عندج رخصه تجارية لكن هالعضويه تخول لج الاشتراك في الدورات التدريبيه اللي يقدمها المجلس و المؤتمرات والملتقيات وبــــث ^ ^

----------

